# Tangie..... here we go again.... i hope not tho



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Latest post from the tude.

"For those asking about DNA Genetics Tangie seeds, we have yet to receive any stock, as soon as its in we will let you know. #TANGIE"*



any one even smoked some tangie?

i say here we go again cause i am having visions of the great tangerine dream run. every grower i know ran at least a few tangerine dream beans. not one of us got anything worthy of getting the goats high.

Anyone had good tangerine dream?

I have more faith in DNA than Barneys farm. Dna has always done me right. so I'm hoping maybe they make it up to the world in the tangerine department.

Your guys thoughts?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've heard through a trusted source that this strain is super dank, and a citrus lovers dream smoke (as he put it). I have faith in DNA, and none in Barney's.


----------



## Barrazaburnz (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea they have it at the clinic colorado in Denver. Super Dank and it won the sativa cup this year. Also it's on the cover of the august high times


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

tangerine dream won all kinds of shit too.

I have faith in Dna to maintain the Top shelf flavor.

il run a pack as soon as its available. i just had the WORST time ever with tangerine dream. i decided to phase it out right away but due to labeling issues with clones it took over my room. a bunch of clones got labeled OG 18 and thats a stretchy ass strain too so i couldn't tell it was tangerine dream til the buds started forming. we just got rid of it a few weeks ago. like no joke ive been infected by the tangerine dream VIRUS for like 2 years. its all my fault for labeling shit wrong but couldn't it of been any other strain lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

i was interested in tangerine dream, glad i never pulled the trigger . a tangerine strain that caught my eye was the tangerine use by rare dank. the new cross they released uses this cut, im forgetting the cut but youll know when you see it. its a pheno from a pack of soma seeds. also the other tangerine im looking at is ofcourse the tangie! also wondering the lineage


----------



## althor (Jul 25, 2013)

Tangerine Dream sucks. I have grown and my buddy has grown it and all phenos we have come across sucks.
I keep hearing of this "good pheno" but I think it is a myth and just advertising. If there really is a good pheno you have to grow out so many really bad plants to find it, it is not worth it.


----------



## GreenSummit (Jul 25, 2013)

complete marketing hype. hope dna's is better, i would give it a shot based on past experience with them


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

how the fuck it win a cup? i have heard only one good thing about it since then notta. you see the tang dream grown in a water farm under a 400? beastly, but i still wouldnt buy it.


----------



## bogglegum (Jul 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> *Latest post from the tude.
> 
> "For those asking about DNA Genetics Tangie seeds, we have yet to receive any stock, as soon as its in we will let you know. #TANGIE"*
> 
> ...


hilarious. Tangerine dream, is easily the worst shit ive grown.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how the fuck it win a cup? i have heard only one good thing about it since then notta. you see the tang dream grown in a water farm under a 400? beastly, but i still wouldnt buy it.



Lets say hypothetically i own a magazine. with this magazine i make MILLIONS every month in advertising. I use my name with this magazine to hold a competition in which most of the people that advertise with me would be able spend more advertising dollars if they got good mentions in said contest. not every one who would for sure win said contest advertises with me tho so now i have a conundrum. back room deals over dabs for millions? or let the real winners win who aren't gonna spend money with me to advertise because they don't need to? if i let that happen all the people who advertise with me probably won't any more...... bit of a conundrum ehhhh


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 25, 2013)

you can also easily enter something else in the cup and call it what your next release is, have that win the cup then release a different bean using the same name to capitalize on the cup status. 

the judges dont know what they are smoking they only have the end product they dont see the plants, what it was grown from they would never know.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

^ it's been done


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 26, 2013)

^^^^^ cough, cough- GDP with their Bay 11, lmao. Most of us know the story by now, lol. Best wishes if ya score those DNA beans, should be better than your horror story with Barney's. Couple years ago I was on a DNA kick.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bay 11 wasn't it? same deference lol

DNA seems to capture that flavor somehow that the masses just love. most connoisseur's dig it too but some (like myself) hold MOST dna bud as our everyday smoke. its not super expensive or valuable(depending on which side of the cash register your on) so you don't feel bad blowing 5 joints back to back to back. AND its pretty fucking good. strong enough to hit the most seasoned smoker where he needs it.

DNA has worked enough stability into their beans you can find that winner if every pack BUT that winner isn't gonna be as amazing and special if say they were just F1's. now f1's arnt really awesome either so idk is there some kind of happy medium? where you still have that lottery shot at an elite but 9/10 of your beans don't taste like grass clippings?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah- I agree, I seemed to get mostly good plants with DNA. For some reason I keep thinking about the Lemon Skunk I got from them a couple years back being one of the better "all arounders" from the packs I did. I never got an elite from them but like you said- most are better than average. Your correct about Bay 11, my mistake- not too up to date with GDP since they arent on my radar. DNA seemed to be pretty constant for me but that was years ago.


----------



## BubbaGum (Jul 26, 2013)

I've actually smoked the Tangie that won the cup recently. (Can't recall whether it was the one in sandiego or the one in LA that was moved twice)
It's really strong tasting and personally found it way too sour without any sweet. Overpowering of tangerine but the high isn't standout strong. I couldn't believe it won over Ghost train haze having smoked that one entered as well (again, I'm not a huge fan of the jack and trainwreck relatives but I enjoy Ghost train haze). If you liked agent orange, jillybean or the other "sour" citrus varieties you might really love it.

In terms of the actual plant no experience, except every batch I've seen and smoked was whispy so I wouldn't imagine it's a huge yielder. It's interesting being able to sample the cup winners and entries and you notice some cups are won because so many cups are hosted so continuously that entries aren't always the best avilable.


----------



## BluffinCali (Jul 27, 2013)

Trust me no comparison to Barney's Tangerine Dream, though I actually have seen a couple pheno's that aren't all that bad. That being said Tangie is far and away a completely different level of flowers, fairly easy sativa dom strain to grow from what Ive seen and as with most genetics from reliable sources its more of what type of grower is handling the run. I've had good things from DNA and RP over the years, Sour Cream, OG18, Kosher Kush, Lemon OG and some good Chocolope phenos though Im really digging the La Chocolat as expected when the LA Con hits it up a notch. 

On another note if anyone knows somewhere to land some Grindhouse Mob Boss or H&L Dawg's Waltz, plenty of options here to work something out. No worries if not as these will be coming around shortly but Id like to get a jump on either or. Really would like to find Tang Tang dom pheno's out of Mob Boss, or go seeking through Steeles Blockhead IBL...any info please PM me if you can. Im out in N. Cal and always interested in adding something new to pick through, wouldn't mind stumbling up on the "poodle nuts" pheno. Im stocked with years of collecting beans and/or cuts of various clone only's from my parts of the left coast. Wish you all the best, Tangie will become a staple in the medical scene very soon, I've seen grows but only tried concentrates from Tangie and very impressive. Take the leap and train the hell out of her...Take care fellow growers!

Bay11 is a rip off of H&L Appalachia for anyone not in the know. Although Im not a Ken Estes fan his Phantom Cookies and GDP are pretty damn good, I got those freebie Purple Dreams which in my mind should be a good cross. Im one that is still a fan of properly grown Blue Dream, but after this last year of growing some sr71PK x Blue Dream outdoors Im thoroughly interested in Dream crosses which certain strains...Wouldn't mind one day getting my hands on their limited Kush Dream...


----------



## EirikN (Jul 27, 2013)

BluffinCali said:


> Trust me no comparison to Barney's Tangerine Dream, though I actually have seen a couple pheno's that aren't all that bad. That being said Tangie is far and away a completely different level of flowers, fairly easy sativa dom strain to grow from what Ive seen and as with most genetics from reliable sources its more of what type of grower is handling the run. I've had good things from DNA and RP over the years, Sour Cream, OG18, Kosher Kush, Lemon OG and some good Chocolope phenos though Im really digging the La Chocolat as expected when the LA Con hits it up a notch.
> 
> On another note if anyone knows somewhere to land some Grindhouse Mob Boss or H&L Dawg's Waltz, plenty of options here to work something out. No worries if not as these will be coming around shortly but Id like to get a jump on either or. Really would like to find Tang Tang dom pheno's out of Mob Boss, or go seeking through Steeles Blockhead IBL...any info please PM me if you can. Im out in N. Cal and always interested in adding something new to pick through, wouldn't mind stumbling up on the "poodle nuts" pheno. Im stocked with years of collecting beans and/or cuts of various clone only's from my parts of the left coast. Wish you all the best, Tangie will become a staple in the medical scene very soon, I've seen grows but only tried concentrates from Tangie and very impressive. Take the leap and train the hell out of her...Take care fellow growers!
> 
> Bay11 is a rip off of H&L Appalachia for anyone not in the know. Although Im not a Ken Estes fan his Phantom Cookies and GDP are pretty damn good, I got those freebie Purple Dreams which in my mind should be a good cross. Im one that is still a fan of properly grown Blue Dream, but after this last year of growing some sr71PK x Blue Dream outdoors Im thoroughly interested in Dream crosses which certain strains...Wouldn't mind one day getting my hands on their limited Kush Dream...


The seed depot is having a drop with grindhouse seeds tonight, they are not dropping mob boss btw but the prophet dmt and blockhead ibl + some dmt crosses


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 27, 2013)

I have smoked the Tangie from Tangieman, the BEST thing about this strain is the FLAVOR. I have never smoked anything that has that tangerine flavor like this.


----------



## calicat (Jul 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how the fuck it win a cup? i have heard only one good thing about it since then notta. you see the tang dream grown in a water farm under a 400? beastly, but i still wouldnt buy it.


Prolly invested their time and energy with a product that would win the cup. During the mass production phase prolly didn't care anymore because they have the marketing out there already.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 27, 2013)

It's all over a recent issue of high times.. 
The u.s. breeders issue with Cali connection, d.n.a., loud seeds and rare dankness.. for each breeder they talk about a few of their strains..
For DNA, tangie was one of the profiled strains.. sounded interesting and should blow tangerine nightmare away IMO..


----------



## calicat (Jul 27, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> I have smoked the Tangie from Tangieman, the BEST thing about this strain is the FLAVOR. I have never smoked anything that has that tangerine flavor like this.


How would that compare to TGA subcools Agent Orange in the taste department if you ever had it Mrs. D.?


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

^good question, i second that.

taste like candy or cleaning product?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2013)

althor said:


> Tangerine Dream sucks. I have grown and my buddy has grown it and all phenos we have come across sucks.
> I keep hearing of this "good pheno" but I think it is a myth and just advertising. If there really is a good pheno you have to grow out so many really bad plants to find it, it is not worth it.


It is not a marketing ploy. Someone in the loop I know found one hell of a nice tasting Tangerine Dream from BF.

I will never find one though because I'll never buy from barney's wack farm, I'd run a proven cut, but never hunt for a pheno from them again. I was not happy with the pineapple chunk. Was ok but 12-14 weekers and not worth that long of a wait. You'll probably have to buy 3-4 packs of ten to find a real keeper out of Barney's farm. My opinion only.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 27, 2013)

Never had the TGA... but taste like CANDY.... like real fruit.


calicat said:


> How would that compare to TGA subcools Agent Orange in the taste department if you ever had it Mrs. D.?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how the fuck it win a cup? i have heard only one good thing about it since then notta. you see the tang dream grown in a water farm under a 400? beastly, but i still wouldnt buy it.


because they use the absolute best pheno they can find basically a clone-only and really there is no telling if the clone-only that actually won the cups even shares genetics with the seed you buy. really the cannabis cup comes down to who finds the best cut not who has the best seed. I swear calli connection used the original clone-only tahoe og why not it would be so easy to take a cup that way just grow the bud no selection.


----------



## calicat (Jul 28, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Never had the TGA... but taste like CANDY.... like real fruit.


Ty for reply. Several phenotypes of Agent Orange unmistakably tasted like tangerines.


----------



## booms111 (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is a part of info i found interesting...

A medical clone called "Matanuska Valley Thunder Fuck" (or MVTF) ended up in Oregon. It is said to be a cross between "golf bud" and the "original" Matanuska Thunderfuck, both created in Alaska. The flavor is a pungent orange-citrus and is unmistakable--the aroma, once burnt, will fill a room. The clone also went by the name "Tange" (short for Tangerine). It is a prolific producer of high quality flowers and is the earliest flowering outdoor plant I have ever grown.

Here is full article. http://cannabis.wikia.com/wiki/Matanuska_Thunderfuck

Found from this old thread on ICmag https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=118649

Is this the tangie clone only that we know today?


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jul 29, 2013)

Have seen smelled and smoked the tangerine in Colorado and it did smell like oranges. The high was good but it stopped working and was easy to build a resistance. Just what I remember.

The Matanuska Valley Thunder Fuck version sounds interesting. Always wanted that strain.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Jul 30, 2013)

There is the TANGIE (DNA), TANGE, Tangerine.... Booms111... is it the TANGE you are talking about?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2013)

in stock! 107 for 6 beans... gotta love some hype... might as well grab the tang kush from rare dank lol


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> There is the TANGIE (DNA), TANGE, Tangerine.... Booms111... is it the TANGE you are talking about?


what is the potency like on this one?


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

anyone order a pack yet? I'm gonna wait for the promotion


----------



## yung420 (Jul 30, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> anyone order a pack yet? I'm gonna wait for the promotion


That's what I'm waiting on


----------



## BubbaGum (Jul 30, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> There is the TANGIE (DNA), TANGE, Tangerine.... Booms111... is it the TANGE you are talking about?


Good call on that I was absolutely mistaken, I was referring to Tange


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

tude is smart to drop em early but 2 weeks woulda been better. they woulda got the people who had to have tangie early and then the promotion peeps to. now i think everyone will just wait.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah. I think it is hyped mostly because of the taste. I'd be willing to bet something from RD, Sin City, or Bodhi would be a much better choice for killer smoke.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 30, 2013)

The one orange flavored weed I ever tasted besides Jilly Bean sucked. It was California Orange or something like that.
I don't know why, but I haven't heard anything good about many orange/tangerine flavor profiles. 
Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places, but if I hadn't been gifted the Jilly Bean cut, I would have never tried another orange tasting smoke again. 
I'm always getting burned by the fruity ones.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

HazeHeaven said:


> Yeah. I think it is hyped mostly because of the taste. I'd be willing to bet something from RD, Sin City, or Bodhi would be a much better choice for killer smoke.


i was thinking the same thing, that's why i asked about potency because i have yet to hear or see anyone talk about it in regards to this strain.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

Potency and flavor are both on the chopping block with this one i think. 

i think thats why we are all so interested in it. we've all had some terrible orange/tangerine/citrus profile bud. its all reminiscent of loosing phenos that you pull out of other strains. like planting some f-1's half the losers will taste like a cleaning product rolled in cardboard.

i think we all kinda hold DNA near the tops and its almost like that drunk buddy of ours is trying out for ninja warrior or something. we really wanna see this one work out but we all go so many doubts.

Ive had citrus/orangy strains that were really good. my jillybean is one of my favorites and its very orangy/citrusy, just packed full of limonine. But for every 1 good orange profile id be willing to bet most of us have seen 25 bad orange profiles.

if DNA hits a home run with this one id be stoked. i had some orange kush many moons ago that was so good and subtle an just downright DELICIOUS. id love to pull something that resembled that, even if just a little bit.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

you plan on picking a pack up? if so, are you running any once they reach you?


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

il order a pack as soon as the promo hits (maybe multiples) i want a few of those sour kosher freebies. the sour kosher is my real target so i gotta buy a ton of DNA to get it i figure i might as well grab the tangie.

as for running it Asap its gonna be near the top of my list. i got something I'm pretty excited about on the way right now that gets the next spot in line. il run the tangie right after that. 

il probably run the sour kosher asap, that ones got me buzzin. i just lost all the clones i took of my winner RP sour kush so a sour kosher winner would fill a big hole i got in my heart at the moment lol.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

ok i can dig it. i am going to wait this one out and see what you guys think about the end result before i put out the bread this this particular x.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

Sour kosher sounds nice B-)


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sounds like tangie is a select jillybean.

http://www.johndoeradio.com/shows/july-31st-the-john-doe-radio-show/

Adam Dunn from TH seeds.

go to about 1 hour. for the info. he breaks down tange and tangie too.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

he breaks down filals and shit too. f-1 f-2 f-3 all that good stuff


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 31, 2013)

About time someone rippped off sub after all the man has a whole company based off of stuff he ripped off from the brothers Grimm..
Karma. A beautiful thing..


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 31, 2013)

wow...aint the some shit.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

in DNA's defense Adam never directly gets behind it. he kinda beats around the bush talking like "since its publicly known"


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2013)

damn, beat me to it! just read that JB shit on facebook... sub could care less, he stated thats mz jills strain. lol


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 31, 2013)

Dna-Genetics Amsterdam Lol!!! Haters gonna hate!! All we have to say is consider the source!!
LMFAO!!! At least someone had something to ask Adam too bad it was about TANGIE!! 
What happened to his seed co...?
O and thanks for caring Mr. Shit Stirrer


It doesn't sound like DNA is admitting to anything. I want to order a pack of Tangie, hoping some packs are left at 4am Fri morning. I am also more interested 

in the sour kosher. But want both. I'm not interested in Tangie is it's TGA though. Fuck all that karma. I'm glad DNA is laughing that shit off.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

on a weird side note i got a pheno of GrapeLA that smells just like tangerine nightmare....... its only 3 weeks in and I'm tempted to feed it to the goats!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've got a great jilly bean pheno and I've seen a few more and no way ever have my jilly beans looked like any of the tangie shots I've seen. i know that doesn't mean anything but I've seen jilly grown about 12 different ways from sunday. she was one of my first strains that ive drug with me through all the good and the bad. she's amazing but those tangie shots just look so DNA. 

I'm thinking they've done some sort of breeding here. too many people would catch a simple jillybean S-1 and if its just an F-1 thats way outside the DNA wheelhouse so idk. 

I'm definitely still gonna run a pack


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

attitude finally put info up on it..

DNA has done it again! Just when you thought it was only KUSH and Kush crosses DNA brings The Tangie (aka) (Tangerine Dream from 1995) She has been around for many years now, but for many more she was hidden, until our good friend Crockett pulled her out of his closet to present us with it! The Genetics are Cali-o X Skunk Hybrid then selected to what we have now the Tangie, She grows nice and tall, has a good yield and easily will become your favorite!. She will continue vertical growth until the 5th week so be aware of your space. The Tangie produce very resinous flowers with an unbelievable aroma of citrus, tangerines!! Also she produces some of the best tasting concentrates on earth! Winning every contest she has been entered in 10 out of 10 contests in 8 months!!! Growing the Tangie outside is a must as she finishes late September early October with heavy yields and super sticky flowers. Tangie is also good to SCROG,SOG, she reacts well to topping or the FIM technique as this will produce more of a bush. For best tasting results grow the Tangie in soil.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

They actually call it tangerine dream lol.... god i hope its not terrible. pics don't look anything like any tangerine dream i ever saw. sure sounds like it tho....


----------



## bogglegum (Aug 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> They actually call it tangerine dream lol.... god i hope its not terrible. pics don't look anything like any tangerine dream i ever saw. sure sounds like it tho....


I got a pack... We shall see. It's DNA.. Only reason why I'm trying.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 2, 2013)

Ordered my pack as well.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> They actually call it tangerine dream lol.... god i hope its not terrible. pics don't look anything like any tangerine dream i ever saw. sure sounds like it tho....


I think it's funny that the picture of Tangerine Dream that Barney has, is the Tangerine Dream you get......but that picture looks NOTHING like the picture of the cup winning Tangerine Dream?!!?
That's just messed up cause the cup picture looks insane....but the picture he uses in the mags or on line....is crappy looking, just like the ones i've tried.....what a DICK for that!!!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 2, 2013)

maybe barneys taking notes from grandaddy ken?


----------



## kona gold (Aug 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> maybe barneys taking notes from grandaddy ken?


Do they really need to make that much money on a lie? 
Sucks cause the cup winner looked awesome.......but the ones i got were dense little nuggets with not much resin, and they smelled like the gum you in the macine....you know the little square pices of gum you put a quarter in.
The high was ok, nothing special, but the flavor and experience sucked!


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 2, 2013)

100 packs sold in a few days just at attitude alone. Not bad.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 2, 2013)

thats narly i didn't get a pack yet...... was gonna get it monday. lamesauce


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 8, 2013)

damn, still no feedback on potency? this is one i will definitely have to sit out on, because taste and smell doesn't carry any weight around these parts.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 8, 2013)

Fuck Barneys Fem Farm for what its worth .. Its been said by more than one person that they do not use homogenous stock with there now fem only lineup .. I had a pack of the tangerine scream and what a fucking nightmare it was , I wound up with equatorial sativa that outgrew my damn house while revealing some lanky swag lol .. Not even sure if they packaged the real ones all the time as these too would not grow initially and needed extra curing time to sprout . This was well noted and documented on the web all over the world  

Having grown several times personal cuts of Kak1963's Kak-O and Tangerine Sensation I was offended by Barneys for what its worth .. Both of these were made in part with honor paid and due too Ae77's Legendary Cali-0 and he himself . The Kak-o takes the Orange to the core and is an Afghani dom beast that will stone you in the morning with your cereal while tasting like a glass of OJ .. The Tangerine is Kak-O crossed with old school bubble gum and it was very narcotic and it holds it weight for being a little smaller than the Kak-O but its taste and potency make up for that .. 

As well Kak took the Kak-O and crossed it with DNA Landrace Afi and this one I just ran for a few rounds of CBD delight .. I ll post a shot for those interested in seeing a little orange grove .. 




Kak-O








Tangerine Sensation


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 8, 2013)

.. snip.. that outgrew my house,.... 
omfg, lmao, i think i just spit cherrio's all over my new laptop, thanks potsnob....


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

^ lol stoner award of the month. cheerios at 11 pm!

pps those kaks look beautiful as always. any clone banks holding a cut of that?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ^ lol stoner award of the month. cheerios at 11 pm!
> 
> pps those kaks look beautiful as always. any clone banks holding a cut of that?


Thanks HGK , the KO3 CBD cut is out there being shared with the sick in michigan and is being passed around for free . Kak keeps a close hand on the mothers but they are out there amongst friends .. But he sure does give away alot of seeds too 

Edit : Cheerios do sound good right now !


----------



## adamcarr1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Had a buddy of mine who got me Tangerine Dream from Amsterdam...it was astonishingly good. Heard nothing but negatives about the Barney's Farm seeds, turns out awful apparently.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

Got my Tangie today. I threw some in cubes already.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

what kind of cubes are you using glad?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

I love tangerine dream.. im not even a sativa guy


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## gladstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> what kind of cubes are you using glad?


 Root Riot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

nice, seems thats the better brand


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 13, 2013)

Funny tangie was available today around 8 p.m today. I checked at 1205 a.m. And it's sold out.


----------



## Jogro (Aug 13, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sour kosher sounds nice B-)


Yeah, but they should have called it "sour pickle"!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2013)

^^hahhahahahaha hey that was pretty funny...edit with a pic of the stork would ya?!


----------



## journey1111 (Aug 15, 2013)

On the next Episode of Weed Nerd Sub said that there is no connection to Jilly Bean. I got mine from single seed center they may still be in stock.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Aug 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> *Latest post from the tude.
> 
> "For those asking about DNA Genetics Tangie seeds, we have yet to receive any stock, as soon as its in we will let you know. #TANGIE"*
> 
> ...


What part of the country you in? I just got a wiff of Tangie out of the bottle this afternoon. it was a delicious tangerine / pine ! and I went home with one clone . they also had a tangie dream ? they smelled very similar to me. I had no idea it had a trophy ? it was one of 2 clones left at the collective.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 21, 2013)

im in michigan. tangie hasn't really gotten around my way yet. soon tho I'm sure.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2013)

no one done dnas blue dream yet??


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> im in michigan. tangie hasn't really gotten around my way yet. soon tho I'm sure.


you snooze you lose


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> no one done dnas blue dream yet??


I grew recently 3 hso blue dreams in 2l bottles using vermiculite and perlite,


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 24, 2013)

Just ordered 1 lady tangie. Gonna treat her real special. Don't know why cuz I hate tangerines.


----------



## adamcarr1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tangerine Dream is awesome. I've had Dutch buds of it and me and my buddies loved it. Growing it may be another matter tho. Guy round my way tried it, total disaster. Barney's seeds.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


That looks just as junkie as the ones i grew.....and you like that trash???
What makes it so good to you.....maybe i'm wrong


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 1, 2013)

Just tapped one fem DNA Tangie. First DTW in coco lol...fuck it. Gonna water with cal/mag and organic teas. Pumped for this strain due to my DNA fanboy buddy not having it yet. Anyone have advice for this strain?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Sep 1, 2013)

The Tangie is top notch, I have smoked the top shelf version and the mid grade and it tastes delicious while getting you super stoned. I am a big fan of Agent Orange but the Tangie just has more kick man.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 2, 2013)

I only got one fem so I hope it's a keeper. Gonna start a my first journal and DTW on her. Can't wait to taste even tho I think tangerines are disgusting lol


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone start their tangie pack/s yet? I just popped my 6....100%, all are about 3" at week one, will post pics shortly! Super excited about this tangie...I read it won 10 concentrate cups in a row or something like that? Once I read that, I had to grow a pack of these


----------



## kona gold (Sep 2, 2013)

TwooDeff425 said:


> Anyone start their tangie pack/s yet? I just popped my 6....100%, all are about 3" at week one, will post pics shortly! Super excited about this tangie...I read it won 10 concentrate cups in a row or something like that? Once I read that, I had to grow a pack of these


I started two of the six about three weeks ago......pretty excited so far!
There is variations between the two, but both look good. The bigger one i have has a mottled leaf, green/whitish, but it doesn't seem to affect growth at all. The other is a little shorter. Both are exhibiting more indica characteristics at this stage, but that will probably change some later. The taller one has a beautiful smell when i rub the the stem of candy oranges.....the smaller one has a nice tangerine smell. Already smells way better than the tangerine dreams at this stage!


----------



## tallstraw (Sep 2, 2013)

I grew barneys tang dream. It fought tooth and nail to survive. I locked them out from nutrient overload. Then from ph from not having a meter. Through powdery mildew, and spider might infection. All with plants that were about 2ft high maximum and had tons of leaves lost, and so not many leaves to convert energy with. Still yielded oz per plant, and frosty as can be. Everyone loved it. If I had known what I know now. I would've kept a clone or 10 of it. Since apparently I got a great clone from a local dispensary. It had every citrus flavor you speak of in the smoke. I don't smoke but my girl who I caregive for, and her stoner friends all loved it. Didn't tell the 1st chick what she was smoking, and she was like wow! This tastes like nectars or oramges.or somrthing. The same thing with his grape krush I grow. Phenomenal plants. But the lone dispensary that carried this closed down. I loved both plants and didn't realize what a gem I had until it was too late.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 2, 2013)

tallstraw said:


> I grew barneys tang dream. It fought tooth and nail to survive. I locked them out from nutrient overload. Then from ph from not having a meter. Through powdery mildew, and spider might infection. All with plants that were about 2ft high maximum and had tons of leaves lost, and so not many leaves to convert energy with. Still yielded oz per plant, and frosty as can be. Everyone loved it. If I had known what I know now. I would've kept a clone or 10 of it. Since apparently I got a great clone from a local dispensary. It had every citrus flavor you speak of in the smoke. I don't smoke but my girl who I caregive for, and her stoner friends all loved it. Didn't tell the 1st chick what she was smoking, and she was like wow! This tastes like nectars or oramges.or somrthing. The same thing with his grape krush I grow. Phenomenal plants. But the lone dispensary that carried this closed down. I loved both plants and didn't realize what a gem I had until it was too late.



Hahahahaha......talk about ironic!!!!! Isn't that the answer to your question in your "pheno" thread!!!????!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 2, 2013)

TwooDeff425 said:


> Anyone start their tangie pack/s yet? I just popped my 6....100%, all are about 3" at week one, will post pics shortly! Super excited about this tangie...I read it won 10 concentrate cups in a row or something like that? Once I read that, I had to grow a pack of these


TANGIE GROW OFF WOOOO!!!!bet my one yields more than your pack jack


----------



## tallstraw (Sep 2, 2013)

kona gold said:


> Hahahahaha......talk about ironic!!!!! Isn't that the answer to your question in your "pheno" thread!!!????!!!


Hahahaha I know right? I had 2 prime phenos on my hands, and didn't know enough to keep em. But I think everyone has a story like this. Plants they wish they still had or taken clones off lol


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Sep 2, 2013)

@redcarpetmadness We will definitely see about that  indoor/outdoor?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 3, 2013)

TwooDeff425 said:


> @redcarpetmadness We will definitely see about that  indoor/outdoor?


got my lil lady...named her Sheneneh...just starting to break ground today. Sheneneh grow all day.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;_jSxCVdinyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jSxCVdinyI[/video]


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 5, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> [video=youtube;_jSxCVdinyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jSxCVdinyI[/video]


OH NO YOU DIIIIDN'T!!! Glad somebody got my comment. BTW Sheneneh say hey hey haaay...she be on the wayhaaay. Day two in her coco butter.


----------



## sk8ter.13 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a single Tangie fem that is about 3 weeks from seed now. Started her at the same time as a Humboldt Blue Dream. The Blue Dream is growing faster, but the Tangie looks good and already is getting a sweet odor to her. Looks like she is going to be a shorter, squatter strain. She is going to get topped soon, and will be a mother. Can&#8217;t wait to flower some of her clones, I have heard nothing but good things, and have had great experiences with all the DNA strains I&#8217;ve run.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Sep 7, 2013)

sk8ter.13 said:


> I have a single Tangie fem that is about 3 weeks from seed now. Started her at the same time as a Humboldt Blue Dream. The Blue Dream is growing faster, but the Tangie looks good and already is getting a sweet odor to her. Looks like she is going to be a shorter, squatter strain. She is going to get topped soon, and will be a mother. Can&#8217;t wait to flower some of her clones, I have heard nothing but good things, and have had great experiences with all the DNA strains I&#8217;ve run.


Ok guys here's a update on mine, she's about 3 weeks since I got her as a clone from a collective, I introduced her to shaded California 100 degree sun light 6 days ago and she started outgrowing those leaves that I burned off due to abit too much GO nutes (kn00bie here ) she does not seem to have a aroma yet , but my 3 other auto plants full of buds are over powering everything.

2 days ago I left her on the ladder next to the kitchen door, away from the 100 degree sun rays, the sun is so intense it's burning the shit out of this OLD dude , and I am used to real sunshine! Anyways one Valkyries kittens likes to climb said ladder up to the roof, and she must have dropped my baby onto the ground from 6 feet up, and my son did not "want to touch it" so he left it sitting on it's side in 100 degrees until dad got home. YAY anyways here she is 2 days after the ordeal I fed her some clean cool water and flushed 3 times since she fell down

Only thing is when I got her my collective had both Tangie and Tangie Dream, and my wife thinks I picked the Tangie Dream not the tangie. BUT like I said in my earlier post I got a huge wiff of BOTH buds in their jars at the dispensary and they both smelled almost identical to my DOG nose. 

As soon as Grumpy wakes up from her CBD oil and YAK capsules , I will drag her ass off to the Valley to go pick up 4 clones of SkunkHaze supposed to be 10% CBD and 6% THC plants from Dutch seeds.

then again I just might jump on my bike and leave her ass at home. need a vote on that too


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone running or try the indica pheno?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

sour tangie just dropped


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah tangie hybrids are gonna be droppin faster than mexican bat poo after two chimichangas. I bought one reg. tangie fem and description says sativa dom. Mine's def. a fat leaf.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have 5 tangie in veg...about to flip them next week ... The stocks on two really do smell like orange peels....I'm amazed at them every time I go there...5 females, 5 different phenos (so far based on looks in veg) ...will update soon


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

5 dif phenos damn!


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah that worries me a bit.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 30, 2013)

I got 2 seeds from a top shelf eighth, vegging them both and they don't seem very sativa dominant so far hopefully they will stretch in flower. I am hoping that since it is a product of itself that it will be closer to what they actually produced for the cup.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Oct 30, 2013)

I saw some of this at a local disp. and was really excited to get my first taste of it. Unfotunately, when they opened the jar I was extremely let down, and didn't even bother with it.

If I ever see a clone of it somewhere, with proven success, I may try picking up a few.

Goodluck to you my friend, give her hell.


----------



## mailman316 (Nov 26, 2013)

If ya get a chance look up hightimes sensi in sierra's and you'll find out where this strain came from crockett called it "tanj" but dna must have changed the name when they bought it out from crockett


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 26, 2013)

The dudes from reserva privada still write it down as "Tanj" and talk about it as tanj, if you say tangie they will laugh at you LOL XD.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone have any updated pics of there tangie (tanj) or there final yield. Dam tude has been out of stock for a while....


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Nov 27, 2013)

Pics to come...I have 5 that are 3 weeks into flower; 3 very different phenos, but all are carrying this very intense satsuma like smell already...stoked to see the final product on these!


----------



## TMG Genetics (Nov 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how the fuck it win a cup? i have heard only one good thing about it since then notta. you see the tang dream grown in a water farm under a 400? beastly, but i still wouldnt buy it.


That cup stuff is rigged. Tangie is crap.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^i was wondering that... noone has THAT tangie grow going and the shit sold out quick. and where the fuck are the test grows for dna rp? not many people have even talked about blazing good tang lol pretty sad months later. jillybean sounds good after all that lol


----------



## chamezzzak47 (Nov 27, 2013)

Its the bomb man....I grew 7 different strains this summer and tangerine was the best when all I heard was negative comments


----------



## chamezzzak47 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes that is her in my picture


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 27, 2013)

It is like the GSC, if you get it from the right person it will be the bomb. Right now my stems are smelling like oranges you can rub your hand over it and you can ask anyone who doesn't know shit about cannabis and they will say its oranges or mandarin smell. I don't know how this is going to transfer into the flowers im praying that I get that citrusy taste with a nice kick.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Dec 3, 2013)

I will have pictures coming in the following days....trust me when i say this stuff is the real deal! truly smells like tangerines...dont count out the tangie yet, it doesnt win the concentrate cups for nothing.....as soon as i can upload my iphone pics to my ladies laptop, i shall show....i am in week 4 as of monday


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice tangie regs are in! Oh, 163 for 13? Uhh...lol


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I just saw that myself pretty pricey! I want them but not that bad, if they were available for the Christmas promo I might have pulled the trigger.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 10, 2013)

way too over priced.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2013)

i can get 2 packs of blod orange and prob find better plants.


----------



## heelzballer (Dec 10, 2013)

What do yall think about the kosher tangie cross? Will it work? Anyone trying it?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 10, 2013)

I think its a christmas freebie, I will run it but I don't think it'll be what I want.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 10, 2013)

As a crimbo present for myself I've splashed out on packs of both Tangie & Kosher regs. (I already have x2 packs of Blood Orange ) and these newer DNA strains in regs have taken me fancy. Tang/Tanj getting a cracking as soon as landing 

The price of any beans is nothing but an easy investment which will be paid back quick, by selling off just a few buds to my local friends. Clone keepers for mothers and they've paid for themselves ten times over. A mere drop in the ocean .


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 10, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> What do yall think about the kosher tangie cross? Will it work? Anyone trying it?


Probably great heterosis. Lots of vigor I'm willing to wager. Could be interesting.


----------



## heelzballer (Dec 11, 2013)

Interesting and good news...Think they'll be alot of phenotypes? Or will it stay pretty homogeneous? I'd love for it to be a shorter indica dominant plant with some sativa effects...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 11, 2013)

That would greatly depend on the stability of the parents. I'd say probably some stability, at least for a few traits.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well considering some one popped a pack and got 6 phenos, im betting youll get close to that...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 11, 2013)

6 phenos with no similarities, or 6 phenos with a few similiarities? Because Sugar Punch, every seed was different, but there were a couple traits that were consistent. Same with a larger number of Black Widows and so on and so forth. My experience is every plant is a bit different.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 11, 2013)

thats true, im gonna assume they look alike.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 20, 2013)

what did they cross with tangie to make regs?


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Dec 21, 2013)

Alright guys, well I'm week 6.5 now ; my 5 are almost finished , here are some pics of the different ones...
(apologies I didnt snap all 5 guys. realized that when i got home, more to come!) 

For real though, everytime I go into my room, I love to smell these ladies..
 

top left: #3, topped her on accident during the beginning, leans medium in height

top right: #4, medium high pheno, stacks, sativa dominant by looking at her 

bottom left: #2, short bushy pheno, really actually smells like you scratched an orange peel....so citrusy it almost burns like smelling oj!

bottom right: #5 tall, tall tall pheno, super sativa dominant, very orange smell as well


This is what I've got so far...lol this should kinda be in the journal section by now ha but we'll keep it here too....I'll take a shot of them all before I chop so we can all see the differences in her


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 24, 2014)

Any updates from people who grew her out? I just popped mine and am interested to see how others turned out.


----------



## kermit2692 (May 7, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but any of you get to the blood orange ever? Anybody have information on the approx rate of the blood pheno?!


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 14, 2016)

I want a pack but not sure to go with fems or regs. I don't need the males, but I've read that some dna fems aren't overly stable. With the regs, I haven't seen any info what strain was crossed to tangie to make the male, and how many time backcrossed (if at all). Would it be fair to say that the fem would be less watered down genetics?


----------



## sky rocket (May 14, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I want a pack but not sure to go with fems or regs. I don't need the males, but I've read that some dna fems aren't overly stable. With the regs, I haven't seen any info what strain was crossed to tangie to make the male, and how many time backcrossed (if at all). Would it be fair to say that the fem would be less watered down genetics?


I ran fem Tangie once and didn't have any issues.


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 14, 2016)

^ Thanks. Did you find any keepers?


----------



## sky rocket (May 14, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> ^ Thanks. Did you find any keepers?


At the time I didn't. I had to end it abruptly.


----------



## Thrive#1 (Feb 11, 2021)

So I believe seed bank yantra here in Australia had Alaskan thunder fuck in only reg seeds but was called ATA not ATF what I’ve researched is Matanuska valley thunder fuck strain or Alaskan thunder fuck just named differently for some reason I purchased and still have some seed from only germinated 3 to begin and was lucky to get 2 fem straight up witch I have mother and crossed the other witch turned out herm with a duck to try increasing yield it is some of the best I have tasted.I’m shocked that not many ppl know or breed from this great strain why?


----------

